# Drunk-n-Disorderly Streamer- where to buy?



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

Morning,

Going down to the White River in Arkansas in February. Would like to pick up some of Tommy Lynch designed Drunk-n-Disorderly streamers before I leave. Can anbody point me in the right direction online?

Thanks,

Hully


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

Short answer is "I don't know". Longer answer is go to Face Book (Tommy Lynch) and drop him a line. He may know.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

http://www.thefishwhisperer.com/The_Fish_Whisperer/Home.html


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Off-topic on the fly, but stop at Gaston's for shad kill patterns. Already sounds like you have a guide lined up. He should have what it takes.

http://www.flyfishingarkansas.com/

Take a look. Pretty informative....


----------



## IncredibleHook (Jan 16, 2005)

Good luck buying the real deal, but if you want to learn how to tie them he will be at Barflies at Dexter pub really soon, this week sometime contact Shultz outfitters.

I can tie them but they take about an hour plus materials, then you have to learn how to fish them, a whole new chapter in itself. 

I have been fishing hardcore with TL for 2 years learning how to work this fly and I learn something new every trip, its a fun fly to fish but somewhat advanced in learning how to fish it, its not like your standard deceiver or sex dungeon.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Schuztly just announced on this facebook yesterday that he has some in the shop for sale. I'd hurry though I am betting that they would be a fast mover. 

J-


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Look up Jimmy T or Davy Wotton... 2 great guides down there

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

The two pigs in my avatar came from White River

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

